# The car which has done 40 000 km.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I say that a car has so far driven 40 000 kilometers?

"Auto on ajanut 40 000 kilometriä" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> How can I say that a car has so far driven 40 000 kilometers?
> 
> "Auto on ajanut 40 000 kilometriä" (?)



_Auto*lla* on aj*ettu* 40 000 kilometriä._
=
"40 000 km have been driven with the car"

I don't know if this is the most common expression for this meaning, but it will be understood if you use it.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Auto*lla* on aj*ettu* 40 000 kilometriä._


Yes, this is the most common expression.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

Voidaan myös sanoa:

"Autolla on takana 40 000 kilometriä." Or "Autolla on 40 000 kilometriä mittarissa."
(The car has 40,000 kilometres behind it.) (The car has 40,000 kilometres on milometer /US odometer.)


----------

